# Barbie.



## Spot (28 Gennaio 2016)

Quest'anno la Mattel lancerà una nuova linea di bambole, dalle fattezze più "realistiche" e differenziate.
http://www.ilpost.it/2016/01/28/barbie-curvy-petite-tall/
Al di là del leggero fastidio che mi dà l'utilizzo della parola "curvy" e del messaggio che si vede lanciare in generale (bellezza _nonostante.._)
Ero curiosa di sapere, soprattutto da chi chi ha/ha avuto figli piccoli, cosa ne pensate.
Le comprereste?
Incoraggereste l'acquisto di una bambola del genere piuttosto che altre?
Al di là dell'evidente intento commerciale, può avere una cosa del genere un effettivo valore pedagogico sui bambini? Sono capaci, soprattutto i più piccoli, di percepire (prestandoci attenzione) le differenze tra due personaggi di diversa corporatura, piuttosto che prestare attenzione ai colori e alla vivacità dei vestiti? O semplicemente è più probabile che la cosa sia fatta per far "gola" ai genitori?


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quest'anno la Mattel lancerà una nuova linea di bambole, dalle fattezze più "realistiche" e differenziate.
> http://www.ilpost.it/2016/01/28/barbie-curvy-petite-tall/
> Al di là del leggero fastidio che mi dà l'utilizzo della parola "curvy" e del messaggio che si vede lanciare in generale (bellezza _nonostante.._)
> Ero curiosa di sapere, soprattutto da chi chi ha/ha avuto figli piccoli, cosa ne pensate.
> ...


Credo che ai piccoli in fondo frega un cazzo delle fattezze, a quella età sono concentrati sul gioco in quanto "fare" più che al giocattolo e a come è fatto.
Poi ai genitori è un altro discorso, è a loro effetivamente che deve piacere.


----------



## oro.blu (28 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quest'anno la Mattel lancerà una nuova linea di bambole, dalle fattezze più "realistiche" e differenziate.
> http://www.ilpost.it/2016/01/28/barbie-curvy-petite-tall/
> Al di là del leggero fastidio che mi dà l'utilizzo della parola "curvy" e del messaggio che si vede lanciare in generale (bellezza _nonostante.._)
> Ero curiosa di sapere, soprattutto da chi chi ha/ha avuto figli piccoli, cosa ne pensate.
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Credo che ai piccoli in fondo frega un cazzo delle fattezze, a quella età sono concentrati sul gioco in quanto "fare" più che al giocattolo e a come è fatto.
> Poi ai genitori è un altro discorso, è a loro effetivamente che deve piacere.


Precisamente d'accordo con te. Sono stanca di sentire queste storie sulla pseudo psicologiche sui bambini.
Come è logico il troppo stroppia, ma io da piccola amavo giocare con le pistole e "sparavo" ai topini in soffitta, non sono ne lesbica ne una criminale assassina....
Così una Barbie vecchio stile non bacherà le menti delle nuove generazioni....


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quest'anno la Mattel lancerà una nuova linea di bambole, dalle fattezze più "realistiche" e differenziate.
> http://www.ilpost.it/2016/01/28/barbie-curvy-petite-tall/
> Al di là del leggero fastidio che mi dà l'utilizzo della parola "curvy" e del messaggio che si vede lanciare in generale (bellezza _nonostante.._)
> Ero curiosa di sapere, soprattutto da chi chi ha/ha avuto figli piccoli, cosa ne pensate.
> ...


Ce l'ha. Queste cose si percepiscono a livello inconscio e vanno a integrare dei modelli di 'bellezza' e 'normalità', poi è ovvio che i bambini non stanno lì a fare una dissertazione su cosa significhi che una bambola sia fatta in un modo piuttosto che in un altro. Io, benchè non sia in grado di dire quanto, sono certa che il modo in cui le barbie erano fatte mi abbia influenzata nel crearmi un'idea di cosa sia bello e vincente. Perchè poi, la barbie, era l'unico modello di adulto che veniva fornito in forma di gioco: i bambolotti e le altre bambole sono bambini come te, ma la barbie ti dà un modello di come potrebbe o dovrebbe essere un adulto fico, e di come sia il prototipo di bellezza al quale ad un certo punto un bambino rischia anche di ambire. Per tutti, ad esempio, il prototipo della bellezza era essere biondi e con gli occhi azzurri, avere i capelli lunghi se donna, il naso piccolo ed essere magre (ma anche tettone). E questo, derivava secondo me anche dalle barbie. Perchè erano così belle, e vivevano nella casa fica e andavano a cavallo e facevano mestieri fichi e stavano con ken eccetera. Era l'unico giocattolo 'adulto' a cui ispirarsi. A quel punto nella vita reale, le bambine e i bambini di quel genere lì, da tutti erano considerati i più belli. E mi ricordo che il tizio con cui ho perso la verginità assomigliava un po' a Ken (in versione un po' mediterranea) e questo in qualche modo lo ha fatto apparire ai miei occhi come di un'altra categoria :carneval:
Insomma sì. I bambini non ci riflettono, ma l'immagine che si propone come 'fica' fin dall'infanzia, attechisce almeno lì per lì. Per noi poi, fare barbie di varie etnie, peso e altezze può sembrare ancora un po' inutile, ma in posti come l'america ad esempio, considerato il rapporto che c'è con le minoranze etniche, i prototipi di bellezza e il rapporto col proprio corpo, è particolarmente importante che sia così. Il fatto che barbie sia una stragnocca fatta secondo certi canoni non fa che rinforzare l'ansia già proposta dai media di come debba essere la bellezza femminile e di come sia indesiderabile ciò che non si uniforma. Giocare con bambole diverse ti dà il permesso di interiorizzare, per quando sarai più grande, la consapevolezza che ci siano molti modi di essere e sentirsi belli e che la norma non sia formata solo da un certo tipo di faccia e di corpo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ce l'ha. Queste cose si percepiscono a livello inconscio e vanno a integrare dei modelli di 'bellezza' e 'normalità', poi è ovvio che i bambini non stanno lì a fare una dissertazione su cosa significhi che una bambola sia fatta in un modo piuttosto che in un altro. Io, benchè non sia in grado di dire quanto, sono certa che il modo in cui le barbie erano fatte mi abbia influenzata nel crearmi un'idea di cosa sia bello e vincente. Perchè poi, la barbie, era l'unico modello di adulto che veniva fornito in forma di gioco: i bambolotti e le altre bambole sono bambini come te, ma la barbie ti dà un modello di come potrebbe o dovrebbe essere un adulto fico, e di come sia il prototipo di bellezza al quale ad un certo punto un bambino rischia anche di ambire. Per tutti, ad esempio, il prototipo della bellezza era essere biondi e con gli occhi azzurri, avere i capelli lunghi se donna, il naso piccolo ed essere magre (ma anche tettone). E questo, derivava secondo me anche dalle barbie. Perchè erano così belle, e vivevano nella casa fica e andavano a cavallo e facevano mestieri fichi e stavano con ken eccetera. Era l'unico giocattolo 'adulto' a cui ispirarsi. A quel punto nella vita reale, le bambine e i bambini di quel genere lì, da tutti erano considerati i più belli. E mi ricordo che il tizio con cui ho perso la verginità assomigliava un po' a Ken (in versione un po' mediterranea) e questo in qualche modo lo ha fatto apparire ai miei occhi come di un'altra categoria :carneval:
> Insomma sì. I bambini non ci riflettono, ma l'immagine che si propone come 'fica' fin dall'infanzia, attechisce almeno lì per lì. Per noi poi, fare barbie di varie etnie, peso e altezze può sembrare ancora un po' inutile, ma in posti come l'america ad esempio, considerato il rapporto che c'è con le minoranze etniche, i prototipi di bellezza e il rapporto col proprio corpo, è particolarmente importante che sia così. Il fatto che barbie sia una stragnocca fatta secondo certi canoni non fa che rinforzare l'ansia già proposta dai media di come debba essere la bellezza femminile e di come sia indesiderabile ciò che non si uniforma. Giocare con bambole diverse ti dà il permesso di interiorizzare, per quando sarai più grande, la consapevolezza che ci siano molti modi di essere e sentirsi belli e che la norma non sia formata solo da un certo tipo di faccia e di corpo.


Concordo.
Anche se ovviamente la Mattel pensa che la bellissima e autorevole Michelle Obama in splendida forma forse non ha le proporzioni della Barbie classica e il mercato va ampliato anche a chi per etnia ha altre curve.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Il modello di bellezza di mia figlia allora sono... i minipony?
E le Equestria Girl?
E noi maschi allora?
Big Jim ci ha per caso influenzato?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

In casa abbiamo tonnellate di Barbie. Le colleziona la madre, le raccoglie la figlia ai mercatini dell'usato.
Poi abbiamo le Bratz, le Winx...
Poi i minipony e tutto il loro mondo.
Cavalli, cavallini, cavalloni.
I bambini vivono in un mondo di fantasia in cui i canoni nostri non hanno valore.
Quante volte ci è capitato di ascoltare bambini che dicevano che una persona era bella quando noi pensavamo l'esatto contrario?
La Barbie è (era) irreale come lo sono Paperino, Barbapapà, Pippi Calzelunghe e Biancaneve, perché i bambini vivono in una incoscienza della realtà, in cui il gioco e il loro mondo fatto di fantasia, disegni, cartoni animati non seguono i nostri canoni, i nostri modelli, ne creano altri.
Sono gli adulti a imporre la loro visione.
Per tutto, pudore compreso (i bambini non hanno alcuna vergogna).
Una Barbie politically correct è un nuovo business per una bambola che già da un po' non è più al centro delle attenzioni delle bambine: in effetti il mondo di Barbie oggi è superato, non è più evocativo, è troppo simile a quello degli adulti (rispetto al passato, in cui una Barbie era una donna elegante, libera e indipendente contrariamente alle donne dell'epoca), per cui le bambine, che al mondo degli adulti non appartengono, oggi giocano molto di più con le "principesse" o con i cavallini, più facili da gestire nelle loro storie di fantasie che creano per gioco.
Comunque io da piccolo giocavo con i soldatini e le pistole.
Oggi sono pacifista.
I veri modelli sono gli adulti di riferimento, non i giocattoli.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che ai piccoli in fondo frega un cazzo delle fattezze, *a quella età sono concentrati sul gioco in quanto "fare" più che al giocattolo e a come è fatto.*
> Poi ai genitori è un altro discorso, è a loro effetivamente che deve piacere.



Sì.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

io penso sia più un adeguamento ideologico per gli adulti e concordo con danny che i veri modelli siano genitori ed educatori


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In casa abbiamo tonnellate di Barbie. Le colleziona la madre, le raccoglie la figlia ai mercatini dell'usato.
> Poi abbiamo le Bratz, le Winx...
> Poi i minipony e tutto il loro mondo.
> Cavalli, cavallini, cavalloni.
> ...


Vera l'ultima frase che annulla tutto il resto.

I bambini usano i giocattoli che hanno in base ai loro bisogni che comprendono la rielaborazione del mondo adulto di loro esperienza.
Non credere che la scelta di giocare con un personaggio simbolico, irreale e asessuato sia estraneo al mondo adulto di cui tua figlia ha esperienza. 

Per quanto riguarda i modelli femminili e maschili sia fisici sia di ruoli si formano attraverso una molteplicità di modelli e anche bambole che rappresentano un corpo adulto hanno la loro parte. 
Io ho sempre trovato orribile la Barbie ma non l'ho negata a mia figlia che ci gioca a con amiche e il fratello insieme alle tartarughe ninja vivendo storie avventurose e non facendo la mogliettina in attesa di ken.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il modello di bellezza di mia figlia allora sono... i minipony?
> E le Equestria Girl?
> E noi maschi allora?
> Big Jim ci ha per caso influenzato?



Ken e Big Jim e Barbie ecc sono loro stessi prodotti di una cultura e contestualmente hanno avuto la funzione di trasmetterla.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vera l'ultima frase che annulla tutto il resto.
> 
> I bambini usano i giocattoli che hanno in base ai loro bisogni che comprendono la rielaborazione del mondo adulto di loro esperienza.
> Non credere che la scelta di giocare con un personaggio simbolico, irreale e asessuato sia estraneo al mondo adulto di cui tua figlia ha esperienza.
> ...


Infatti i bambini creano con quello che hanno a loro disposizione un altro mondo, quindi alterano la percezione dei modelli come li vediamo noi.
I giocattoli sono un fenomeno recente, dal punto di vista commerciale.
Un tempo erano appannaggio dei ricchi, ai poveri spettava la bambola di pezza fatta dalla mamma, per i maschietti tanta tanta fantasia palloni di pezza, fionde fatte con i rami degli alberi e le camere d'aria inutilizzabili delle biciclette e cerbottane per bussolotti (queste ultime le ho, dei miei genitori).
C'è un bellissimo museo del giocattolo ad Angera. L'ho visitato una volta insieme alla mostra temporanea  Barbie (tutti i modelli storici) e devo dire che è affascinante.
Ovviamente i giocattoli erano quelli dei ricchi di un tempo, sono giocattoli impensabili oggi, sia per i materiali usati (le bambole in ceramica con vestiti sontuosi) che per il costo di lavorazione.
La Barbie nasce in Germania, come Bild Lilli, un personaggio dei fumetti dell'epoca disegnato da Reinhard Beuthien che poi diede origine a una bambola omonima che ebbe un notevole successo prima in Germania, poi esportata in tutto il mondo. Bild Lilli si ispirava a Marlene Dietrich come modello femminile (donna indipendente e forte) ed è stata prodotta e disegnata da una donna appassionata di mode.
Barbie è una copia americana successiva, praticamente identica, anche perché gli americani acquistarono i diritti di produzione.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Queste le vignette di Bild Lilli. Siamo nei primi anni '50.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Hai letto La mistica della femminilità?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto La mistica della femminilità?


No, ma è del 1966.
Ho visto Gioventù Bruciata che è del 1955 (ma la sceneggiatura del 1947) e ho trovato già trattati:
gli scontri generazionali, con i genitori maschi deboli e succubi delle controparti femminili
l'omosessualità adolescenziale
il bullismo
l'indifferenza della società adulta e conformista ma non libera

Non imputerei questi problemi alla Barbie, che nel 1955 era ancora lontana dall'essere diffusa negli USA, ma all'impostazione consumistica della società americana.
I bulli di gioventù bruciata, presenti anche in altri film (West Side Story, American Graffiti etc) fanno capire il livello di violenza e conflitti nella società dell'epoca.
Riguardati il film.
L'apatia dei personaggi di fronte ai drammi che li coinvolgono è sconvolgente.
Lo stesso lieto fine (si fa per dire) dal punto di vista sentimentale sconvolge ancor di più, soprattutto se si pensa che tutto quanto si svolge in una sola giornata.
Comprendo che la Barbie sia divenuta un'icona negativa secondo una certa visione, ma sinceramente è come imputare solo alle Nike il valore di multinazionale della calzatura che sfrutta il lavoro dei paesi più poveri.
Barbie è parte di un mondo e di un'epoca, e questa ennesima trasformazione di oggi segue di pari passo la nostra evoluzione, e ci rappresenta.
La bambola politically correct ha lo stesso sapore delle scarpe vegane: una nicchia commerciale.
Falsa necessariamente per adeguarsi alle richieste di mercato che mutano.
Per quanto riguarda il modello femminile, l'estetica di Barbie è quella delle longilinee donne nordeuropee degli anni 50, è un'estetica mutata (nel volto) durante gli anni, ma più o meno rimasta fedele a un modello.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Un altro film interessante è Hairspray, sempre sui modelli americani dell'epoca e il razzismo inside di una società conflittuale, o il suo meno conosciuto predecessore "Grasso è bello".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Ben per questo consigliavo il libro che analizza proprio il secondo dopoguerra e la cultura che ha inquadrato in un certo modo le donne.
Ovviamente è centrato sulla cultura americana e proprio per questo descrive fenomeni da noi successivi. Non citare West Side Story. A me, potrei recitarlo. Però non ti piacerebbe :carneval: . Ti farò un assaggio di Tonight :rotfl:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo consigliavo il libro che analizza proprio il secondo dopoguerra e la cultura che ha inquadrato in un certo modo le donne.
> Ovviamente è centrato sulla cultura americana e proprio per questo descrive fenomeni da noi successivi. Non citare West Side Story. A me, potrei recitarlo. Però non ti piacerebbe :carneval: . Ti farò un assaggio di Tonight :rotfl:


Io amo il passaggio a più voci di Tonight.
West Side Story lo adoro.


----------



## spleen (29 Gennaio 2016)

Posso dirlo?
A me Ken e Big Jim stanno sul cazzo.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso dirlo?
> A me Ken e Big Jim stanno sul cazzo.


Pure a me.


----------



## spleen (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto La mistica della femminilità?


Lo lessi alla fine degli anni 70.
Da quello che ricordo i presupposti sociologici erano fondati.
Erano quelli identitario psicologici che secondo me non erano aderenti alla realtà, spingersi ad affermare che il comportamento delle fanciulle era totalmente dovuto ai condizionamenti sociali senza tener conto del lascito evolutivo è secondo me un grave errore.
Spesso si confonde uguaglianza di dignità con uguaglianza di sostanza, non sono la stessa cosa.
Anche se all' epoca in cui fu scritto diede uno scossone salutare alla società ed al modo di pensare delle donne.
Si puo trovare qualcosa di quell' epoca nel film Mona Lisa smile, per esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo lessi alla fine degli anni 70.
> Da quello che ricordo i presupposti sociologici erano fondati.
> Erano quelli identitario psicologici che secondo me non erano aderenti alla realtà, spingersi ad affermare che il comportamento delle fanciulle era totalmente dovuto ai condizionamenti sociali senza tener conto del lascito evolutivo è secondo me un grave errore.
> Spesso si confonde uguaglianza di dignità con uguaglianza di sostanza, non sono la stessa cosa.
> ...


Qualunque teoria deve presentarsi come assoluta.
Certo è che il condizionamento subito dalle donne fino a una certa epoca è impensabile se non lo si è vissuto


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il modello di bellezza di mia figlia allora sono... i minipony?
> E le Equestria Girl?
> E noi maschi allora?
> Big Jim ci ha per caso influenzato?


Ciao. Be', Big Jim non a caso ha cambiato forma fisica negli  anni, passando dall'essere longilineo all'essere sempre più muscoloso, rispecchiando i canoni di attrattivita' in voga. Quindi non si può negare che in qualche modo si voglia presentare proprio ai bambini un'idea del bello anche sessualizzata. Non sarà nemmeno causuale che le bambole siano diventata gradualmente più sessuali, provocanti e truccate (vedi ad esempio le bratz ).. Poi certo, si impara più dai genitori.  E certo, un giocattolo non ti cambia radicalmente la vita. Anch'io poi, avevo anche le tartarughe ninja,  i mostri ecc. ma è diverso,  quelli non sono modelli di umani adulti presentati come fichi e vincenti. Ciò detto, ripeto che da noi sembra poco importante perché  i problemi di discriminazione per la forma fisica in adolescenza e di senso di appartenenza etnica sono molto meno sentiti o in certi luoghi inesistenti. Ma in paesi come l'America, dove il problema dell'appartenenza e della discriminazione è sentita in modo diverso, secondo me era ora di introdurre altri modelli. Per esempio ho sentito diverse donne e ragazze di origine asiatica lamentare il fatto che crescendo non esistessero bambole che somigliavano loro, che in fondo desideravano solo un'eroina,  un modello a cui ispirarsi ma che per loro non ce  n'erano. Certo per noi è difficile da immaginare come sia essere una minoranza etnica, nati in una paese con genitori di un altro, non sentirsi né carne né pesce e vedersi riconfermare ovunque che, in qualche modo, c'è spazio solo per i bianchi. Possibilemente fatti in un certo modo.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Be', Big Jim non a caso ha cambiato forma fisica negli  anni, passando dall'essere longilineo all'essere sempre più muscoloso, rispecchiando i canoni di attrattivita' in voga. Quindi non si può negare che in qualche modo si voglia presentare proprio ai bambini un'idea del bello anche sessualizzata. Non sarà nemmeno causuale che le bambole siano diventata gradualmente più sessuali, provocanti e truccate (vedi ad esempio le bratz ).. Poi certo, si impara più dai genitori.  E certo, un giocattolo non ti cambia radicalmente la vita. Anch'io poi, avevo anche le tartarughe ninja,  i mostri ecc. ma è diverso,  quelli non sono modelli di umani adulti presentati come fichi e vincenti. Ciò detto, ripeto che da noi sembra poco importante perché  i problemi di discriminazione per la forma fisica in adolescenza e di senso di appartenenza etnica sono molto meno sentiti o in certi luoghi inesistenti. Ma in paesi come l'America, dove il problema dell'appartenenza e della discriminazione è sentita in modo diverso, secondo me era ora di introdurre altri modelli. Per esempio ho sentito diverse donne e ragazze di origine asiatica lamentare i*l fatto che crescendo non esistessero bambole che somigliavano loro, che in fondo desideravano solo un'eroina,  un modello a cui ispirars*i ma che per loro non ce  n'erano. Certo per noi è difficile da immaginare come sia essere una minoranza etnica, nati in una paese con genitori di un altro, non sentirsi né carne né pesce e vedersi riconfermare ovunque che, in qualche modo, c'è spazio solo per i bianchi. Possibilemente fatti in un certo modo.



Credo che questo che sottolineo in neretto sua un problema di queste persone che hai citato e dell'ambiente che le ha formate.
Cioè... cercare tutte queste cose in una bambola?
La migliore amica di mia figlia è nera e gioca con lei alle Barbie e con i pony. Altre amiche sono sudamericane. Come Violetta, icona di tante bambine di tutto il mondo. Altre filippine, cinesi, egiziane, romene.
Da noi gli italiani sono minoranza, ormai, i milanesi siamo solo noi. E mia figlia balla latino-americano, hip hop. 
Nessuna di quelle bambine cerca un'identità culturale diversa in un giocattolo.
Tutte vogliono più o meno la stessa cosa per giocare con le amiche e divertirsi insieme.
Siamo noi adulti a dare dei valori diversi.


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che questo che sottolineo in neretto sua un problema di queste persone che hai citato e dell'ambiente che le ha formate.
> Cioè... cercare tutte queste cose in una bambola?
> La migliore amica di mia figlia è nera e gioca con lei alle Barbie e con i pony. Altre amiche sono sudamericane. Come Violetta, icona di tante bambine di tutto il mondo. Altre filippine, cinesi, egiziane, romene.
> Da noi gli italiani sono minoranza, ormai, i milanesi siamo solo noi. E mia figlia balla latino-americano, hip hop.
> ...


Dunque, io ho detto che in Italia non ci sono determinati problemi, e infatti non ci sono. Non so se ciò sia determinato dal fatto che abbiamo una cultura di un certo tipo, o dal fatto che l'immigrazione da noi sia, in un certo senso, appena agli inizi. Da noi, ad esempio, nessuno si lamenta del fatto che nei nostri film ci siano solo italiani, al massimo ogni tanto qualche marocchino che interpreta uno spacciatore. E nessuno si lamentera' ancora per molto tempo, perché l'immigrazione non è entrata nel profondo del tessuto della società fino a quel punto.  L'immigrato non fa  quasi mai gia' gli stessi lavori degli italiani, il cinese si sente ancora cinese (parlo degli adulti). Magari fra venti anni, fra cinquanta,  sara' diverso. Non farmi un discorso di autostima,  si tratta oggettivamente di due mondi diversi. Lo so che un bambino non pensa 'oh no, nessuna bambola mi assomiglia', così come non pensa tante cose,  eppure queste cose ti entrano dentro lo stesso e le capisci da adulto. Io molte cose non le capivo,   non le pensavo e non ne parlavo, questo non significa che non mi abbiano influenzato. È evidente che un bambito non fa un'analisi freudiana dei propri sentimenti. Per la maggior parte del tempo, senti cose per cui non hai parole fino all'età adulta. Il caso dell'america e delle asiatiche non è solo un caso di persone che conosco io, è un problema di una nazione intera, nato forse dal fatto che si tratta di un paese senza radici che tutti dunque cercano insistentemente. Non si può fingere che i bambini non cerchino modelli per capire sé e il mondo , perché lo fanno in tutto. Nei genitori nella maestra nella pubblicità nei libri nelle bambole nella televisione negli altri bambini negli altri famigliari nelle favole, in tutto.  Tutto compartecipa a creare un'identità, quindi tanto vale creare questo tutto, se si può,  nel modo migliore possibile.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Dunque, io ho detto che in Italia non ci sono determinati problemi, e infatti non ci sono. Non so se ciò sia determinato dal fatto che abbiamo una cultura di un certo tipo, o dal fatto che l'immigrazione da noi sia, in un certo senso, appena agli inizi. Da noi, ad esempio, nessuno si lamenta del fatto che nei nostri film ci siano solo italiani, al massimo ogni tanto qualche marocchino che interpreta uno spacciatore. E nessuno si lamentera' ancora per molto tempo, perché l'immigrazione non è entrata nel profondo del tessuto della società fino a quel punto.  L'immigrato non fa  quasi mai gia' gli stessi lavori degli italiani, il cinese si sente ancora cinese (parlo degli adulti). Magari fra venti anni, fra cinquanta,  sara' diverso. Non farmi un discorso di autostima,  si tratta oggettivamente di due mondi diversi. Lo so che un bambino non pensa 'oh no, nessuna bambola mi assomiglia', così come non pensa tante cose,  eppure queste cose ti entrano dentro lo stesso e le capisci da adulto. Io molte cose non le capivo,   non le pensavo e non ne parlavo, questo non significa che non mi abbiano influenzato. È evidente che un bambito non fa un'analisi freudiana dei propri sentimenti. Per la maggior parte del tempo, senti cose per cui non hai parole fino all'età adulta. Il caso dell'america e delle asiatiche non è solo un caso di persone che conosco io, è un problema di una nazione intera, nato forse dal fatto che si tratta di un paese senza radici che tutti dunque cercano insistentemente. Non si può fingere che i bambini non cerchino modelli per capire sé e il mondo , perché lo fanno in tutto. Nei genitori nella maestra nella pubblicità nei libri nelle bambole nella televisione negli altri bambini negli altri famigliari nelle favole, in tutto.  *Tutto compartecipa a creare un'identità, quindi tanto vale creare questo tutto, se si può,  nel modo migliore possibile.*


Non sono convinto che sia positivo fornire bambole identitarie, ovvero bambole grasse, o basse, o nere, diverse per ogni persona.
Questa la vedo più come una logica di marketing, che tende a riempire di nicchie il mercato e a creare un'esigenza piuttosto che a soddisfarla, partendo da un problema che probabilmente nessun bambino si porrebbe se non gli fosse stato sottoposto dagli adulti. Ricordo che quando ero bambino giocavo con le automobiline ma non sopportavo le frizioni e i motori a pile che inevitabilmente smontavo quando ricevevo in regalo questi giocattoli perché mi impedivano di giocare come volevo io.
Gli adulti avevano creato un prodotto che secondo loro doveva interessare il bambino, in realtà serviva di più ai genitori che dovevano essere attratti dalla complicazione per comprare l'oggetto da regalare.
Gli ispanici negli USA sono tanti e sempre più crescenti. ciò rafforza in loro il desiderio di acquisire un'identità indipendente e non minoritaria rispetto agli altri bianchi e questo può desiderare di avere una propria simbologia che li identifichi, da imporre o adottare come lo si voglia interpretare fin da bambini, il che a mio parere costituisce una volontà di escludersi in qualche modo da una visione della società complessiva. 
Da noi gli immigrati sono una minoranza variegata, ma esistono i campanilismi.


----------



## oro.blu (29 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso dirlo?
> A me Ken e Big Jim stanno sul cazzo.





danny ha detto:


> Pure a me.



...io non l'ho avevo la Barbie andavano in "prestito" dalla mia amica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (29 Gennaio 2016)

queste nuove barbie sono carine, secondo me.
rivelano maggiore personalità.
sì, mi sarebbero piaciute, e le regalerei.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Il modello vincente vince e non può essere negato.
La principessa bionda con gli occhi azzurri ha avuto un peso per tutte noi, se lo ricordiamo.
Per me, che ero brunetta, era un sogno essere bionda.
Certamente se fossi stata nera sarebbe stata più dura. Nella crescita cerchi necessariamente dei modelli fuori dalla famiglia, per il bisogno di separazione, e se non esistono modelli che ti assomigliano anche lontanamente ti formi l'idea di essere sbagliato essenzialmente, irrimediabilmente.
Questo può portare a reazioni o a rassegnazione o a provocazioni.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il modello vincente vince e non può essere negato.
> La principessa bionda con gli occhi azzurri ha avuto un peso per tutte noi, se lo ricordiamo.
> Per me, che ero brunetta, era un sogno essere bionda.
> Certamente se fossi stata nera sarebbe stata più dura. Nella crescita cerchi necessariamente dei modelli fuori dalla famiglia, per il bisogno di separazione, e se non esistono modelli che ti assomigliano anche lontanamente ti formi l'idea di essere sbagliato essenzialmente, irrimediabilmente.
> Questo può portare a reazioni o a rassegnazione o a provocazioni.


Ci stavo pensando anche io....che peso puo' aver avuto su di me l'aspetto anoressico della barbie? 
Nessuno..non mi è mai importato di diventare cosi' secca. ..
Invece hanno influito quei lunghi capelli biondi e gli occhioni azzurri. 
Anche io da bambina volevo essere bionda. 
Ma se ci penso, ,non è tutta colpa di barbie. 
Anche nei cartoni animati era pieno di bellezze bionde.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando anche io....che peso puo' aver avuto su di me l'aspetto anoressico della barbie?
> Nessuno..non mi è mai importato di diventare cosi' secca. ..
> Invece hanno influito quei lunghi capelli biondi e gli occhioni azzurri.
> Anche io da bambina volevo essere bionda.
> ...


e le pubblicità dove ci sono bimbi? tutti biondini occhi azzurri....


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2016)

Ho chiesto parere alla figlia. Lei già aveva visto una presentazione di una simil barbie con proporzioni umane su internet, la Lammily. Il suo commento? Sì è più realistica ma meno bella (come oggetto). Vi è la percezione dell'irrealta' delle proporzioni della bambola ed è questo che attrae e rende seducente il giocattolo. La Mattel ha quindi copiato qualcosa che già c'era. Nella ricerca on line  ho trovato anche una certa Valeria Loykyanova. Terrificante. Una mia opinione sulla Lammily? Troppo sexy troppo simile a una donna. Troppo vicina a certe bamboline oggi in voga per adulti.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2016)

*Lucrezia*

L'Asiatica non viene mai rappresentata. Eh si che sia gli stati uniti che l'europa e' piena di etnie orientali. 
Anche nelle spice girls manca l'asiatica! 
Eh si che anche li' in oriente seguono molto le bands occidentali. ...
Non mi spiego il perché...


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e le pubblicità dove ci sono bimbi? tutti biondini occhi azzurri....


Vero. Manco fossimo un paese scandinavo. 
Che senso ha?


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vero. Manco fossimo un paese scandinavo.
> Che senso ha?


...se ci penso, mia figlia deve essere traumatizzata!! Da piccola le chiedevano se era adottata, sembra egiziana tanto ha occhi neri e pelle ambrata!!!


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...se ci penso, mia figlia deve essere traumatizzata!! Da piccola le chiedevano se era adottata, sembra egiziana tanto ha occhi neri e pelle ambrata!!!


Che bei colori. 
Anche io ho gli occhi scurissimi. Non cambierei per niente al mondo il mio colore degli occhi.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Che bei colori.
> Anche io ho gli occhi scurissimi. Non cambierei per niente al mondo il mio colore degli occhi.


:inlove::inlove::inlove: cuore di mamma


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vero. Manco fossimo un paese scandinavo.
> Che senso ha?


È più orribile Gesù raffigurato biondo e con gli occhi azzurri.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2016)

Tornando alla Barbie... mia figlia non la vorrebbe perché è incompatibile con i vestiti in suo possesso. In effetti il marketing Mattel cavalca l'individualismo proponendo bambole differenziate da vestire con abiti di taglie differenti tutti da acquistare...


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> È più orribile Gesù raffigurato biondo e con gli occhi azzurri.


Eh si. Nella versione adulta poi mi ricorda più un hippie californiano che un nativo del medio oriente. 



danny ha detto:


> Tornando alla Barbie... mia figlia non la vorrebbe perché è incompatibile con i vestiti in suo possesso. In effetti il marketing Mattel cavalca l'individualismo proponendo bambole differenziate da vestire con abiti di taglie differenti tutti da acquistare...


Uhm...non è cosi' per ogni bambola? 
Intendo. ...I vestiti di una bratz non si infileranno mai su una barbie o su un'altra bambola. ...e forse lo stesso vale per I diversi brand....o sbaglio? 
Ho detto bratz e barbie perché non so davvero che bambole girano oggi!  Sono fuori dai giochi da quasi 30 anni :singleeye:


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando alla Barbie... mia figlia non la vorrebbe perché è incompatibile con i vestiti in suo possesso. In effetti il marketing Mattel cavalca l'individualismo proponendo bambole differenziate da vestire con abiti di taglie differenti tutti da acquistare...


 alla mattel converrebbe regalarla (anche con un diverso numero di scarpa)


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Eh si. Nella versione adulta poi mi ricorda più un hippie californiano che un nativo del medio oriente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bratz e Barbie sono incompatibili ma i vestiti delle Barbie finora andavano bene per ogni Barbie. Ora non più. Crei esigenze in questo modo che devono essere soddisfatte. L'idea della Mattel dal punto di vista commerciale non è male.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> È più orribile Gesù raffigurato biondo e con gli occhi azzurri.



vero....chissà poi perché. Me lo sono chiesta spesso. Infondo i maggiori "produttori" di arte sacra sono i nostri artisti e noi italiani non siamo propriamente nordici. Ho sempre visto Gesù con un occhio di sospetto sulle iconografie...


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando alla Barbie... mia figlia non la vorrebbe perché è incompatibile con i vestiti in suo possesso. In effetti il marketing Mattel cavalca l'individualismo proponendo bambole differenziate da vestire con abiti di taglie differenti tutti da acquistare...





Alessandra ha detto:


> Eh si. Nella versione adulta poi mi ricorda più un hippie californiano che un nativo del medio oriente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Horny ha detto:


> alla mattel converrebbe regalarla (anche con un diverso numero di scarpa)


Ai miei tempi il problema della vendita si poneva poco. I vestiti acquistati erano un lusso (anche avere o non avere la barbie o il cicciobello era un lusso) le bambine spesso e volentieri si confezionavano da sole i vestiti e lavorando di fantasia anche con dei semplici tovaglioli di carta colorati....


----------



## Alessandra (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bratz e Barbie sono incompatibili ma i vestiti delle Barbie finora andavano bene per ogni Barbie. Ora non più. Crei esigenze in questo modo che devono essere soddisfatte. L'idea della Mattel dal punto di vista commerciale non è male.


Ah ecco!!! Infatti io ero rimasta che potevi vestire tutte le barbie con gli stessi abiti. ...ecco....


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso dirlo?
> A me Ken e Big Jim stanno sul cazzo.



:rotfl:anche a me. Da piccola avevo Ken ma per la sua testa plasticosa lo usavo più che altro come test per valutare quanto fosse effettivamente resistente la plastica a lanci, forbici e animali


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi il problema della vendita si poneva poco. I vestiti acquistati erano un lusso (anche avere o non avere la barbie o il cicciobello era un lusso) le bambine spesso e volentieri si confezionavano da sole i vestiti e lavorando di fantasia anche con dei semplici tovaglioli di carta colorati....


Abbiamo una centenaria nel forum!


----------



## Tulipmoon (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando alla Barbie... mia figlia non la vorrebbe perché è incompatibile con i vestiti in suo possesso. In effetti il marketing Mattel cavalca l'individualismo proponendo bambole differenziate da vestire con abiti di taglie differenti tutti da acquistare...



E ci giocheranno anche tantissimo su questo marketing, loro hanno fatto di sicuro la scelta giusta: passano come una casa di produzione attenta e premurosa, nonché all'avanguardia (anche se appunto non è la prima che ci pensa) e nel frattempo si assicurano un modo per vendere ancora di più, almeno potenzialmente. Se però farà crescere meglio alcuni bambini, tanto meglio, vincono tutti...forse non i portafogli.

Detto questo le barbie non sono il male, c'è molto altro che condiziona un bambino, ma è comunque uno dei tanti piccoli tarli che entrano nella testa; comunque per me sono così preconfezionate, ben definite e tutte simili che limitano molto la fantasia; anche per questo potrebbe essere una cosa positivo delle barbie con forme diverse, per sviluppare la fantasia, per cominciare a vedere e sviluppare l'idea del bello, anche in forme diverse e non tutte con lo stampino. E questo si magari porterà a non odiarsi se non si assomiglia ad una barbie. Il vero problema è che il modello barbie è poi stato ricercato nella moda, nei film, nelle donne di spettacolo. 
Quindi si ci giocavo da piccola...ma non ci sono mai somigliata, non solo fisicamente ma per la loro eterna solarità, ma anche i miei vestiti non ci somigliavano mai....e quando vedevo delle mie compagne che sembravano barbie mi sentivo frustrata anche se non capivo perché; ma la cosa peggiore era vedere le modelle e le donne in tv che erano barbieformi, e intorno a me che imitavano quel modello e io che ci somigliavo sempre meno.

Per cui bo, magari non influiscono un bel nulla, io mentre ci giocavo le vedevo come entità su cui poi ci costruivo sopra con la fantasia, come con tutti i giochi, secondo me sono gli altri ambiti che andrebbero variati, ma se anche questo fosse un piccolo tassello che crea un disagio, provare altre strade non credo sia un male.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2016)

È ovvio che un prodotto commerciale sia pensato per essere venduto e per esserlo deve inserirsi nella cultura. Il problema è la cultura e i suoi modelli, certo, ma si può non assecondare questa cultura.


----------



## oro.blu (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo una centenaria nel forum!



...sai anche se ora posso dire di stare economicamente bene, non è sempre stato così... Provincia piccola, genitori operai, campagna....Padre ubriacone con le mani bucate...
Ti dirò, oltre a saper fare a maglia ad uncinetto mi ingegnavo in tantissime cose, un anno dopo aver letto pinocchio con un pezzo di legno una sega e un scalpello dei chiodi mi sono perfino fatta un burattino....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
....la necessità aguzza l'ingegno....


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Per cui bo, magari non influiscono un bel nulla, io mentre ci giocavo le vedevo come entità su cui poi ci costruivo sopra con la fantasia, come con tutti i giochi, secondo me sono gli altri ambiti che andrebbero variati, ma se anche questo fosse un piccolo tassello che crea un disagio, provare altre strade non credo sia un male.


Ti sei mai chiesta perché certi modelli vincono rispetto ad altri?
Di fallimenti nel mondo dei prodotti dell'infanzia se ne contano parecchi.
Io non credo si possa imporre a nessuno, bambino o adulto, di aderire a un determinato modello.
Piuttosto si sceglie tra quello che ci viene proposto seguendo differenti motivazioni.
Può essere Lord Brummel, sir Montgomery o Steve McQueen piuttosto che Michail Jordan ma il modello di riferimento viene scelto per delle qualità estetiche e di conseguenza di attrazione e seduzione a cui desideriamo aspirare in maggioranza.
Da bambino, Ken e Big Jim li trovavo davvero poco interessanti per giocarci, preferivo giocare con i modellini delle auto, da bambino e non avevo modelli estetici, non me ne importava alcunché.
Da adolescente i miei modelli divennero David Bowie o Simon Le Bon, per dire, insieme a tanta iconografia pop degli anni 80. Robert Smith mi affascinava con quei suoi capelli e l'aria introversa e misteriosa.
Di certo non Eduardo De Filippo piuttosto che Claudio Villa, troppo lontani dai canoni di attrazione dell'epoca.
Anzi: un Albano era per dire un modello negativo, fonte di irrisione per i coetanei.
La moda non impone ma nasce e muore periodicamente per sottolineare e definire ogni generazione.
Portare le Clarks o i mocassini negli anni 80 non ti rendeva granché attraente, era tutto un giocare con i nuovi look delle popstar o con i marchi per prodotti specialistici trasformatisi in icone generazionali, come le Timberland o il Moncler.
Ma nessuno ha mai imposto niente. La gente è naturalmente attratta da determinati oggetti e stlli e novità che gli vengono proposti, li segue o li acquista quando può.


----------



## Tulipmoon (1 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesta perché certi modelli vincono rispetto ad altri?
> Di fallimenti nel mondo dei prodotti dell'infanzia se ne contano parecchi.
> Io non credo si possa imporre a nessuno, bambino o adulto, di aderire a un determinato modello.
> Piuttosto si sceglie tra quello che ci viene proposto seguendo differenti motivazioni.
> ...



Un attimo di lacrimuccia per il duca  
Comunque si sono d'accordo tendenzialmente...però ritengo che un po' di imposizione di fondo ci sia, poi ok ognuno è libero, ma proprio a conti fatti, di scegliere quello che vuole, ma la società indirizza FORTEMENTE, ok non obbliga, ma foooortemente ti indirizza. Io da piccola ci ho provato, in diversi ambiti a distaccarmi, ma mi creava troppe difficoltà per cui per certe cose alla fine mi sono lasciata trascinare, per altre no, sono stata più risoluta. Ora ho più carattere e riesco a decidere VERAMENTE per conto mio, anche se non è detto, perché veniamo bombardati continuamente in qualunque ambito, per cui forse anche qui è solo un'illusione.


----------

